# black and white jungle from indicus



## steve6610 (Jun 14, 2007)

just got home tonight with my pair of black and white jungles from indicus, 
due to the fact that tremains a mate, we picked out a pair of his ugly ducklings so we could see how the darker ones turned out as adults, these in no way represent the "HOT" ones he bred this season,
these pics were taken tonight so they aren't the best.............

this is the male, 












this is the female, she is in shed at the moment so will be lighter then the pic,


----------



## MrSpike (Jun 14, 2007)

Yep, I'm on the list for sure....

Love them Steve, I envy you!

Kane


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 14, 2007)

you again, mate you stalking me, haha,

thats ok mate, in a couple years i'll have you a couple, just hang in there,


----------



## Vixen (Jun 15, 2007)

Lucky..  lol, in a few years I shall have some too, muaha :twisted:


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 15, 2007)

i hate you so much right now...... but in a good way of course..... congrats on more beautiful babies .....which eventually means i'll have more beautiful babies and be very broke hehehe


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 15, 2007)

ponybug said:


> you again, mate you stalking me, haha,
> 
> thats ok mate, in a couple years i'll have you a couple, just hang in there,


 
hmmmm looks like you have a few stalkers :twisted:


----------



## MrSpike (Jun 15, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> i hate you so much right now...... but in a good way of course..... congrats on more beautiful babies .....which eventually means i'll have more beautiful babies and be very broke hehehe



Hey hey hey.. I'm first, I ordered hatchies as soon as he got them I didn't even look at pics.

I ordered platinums before he even had his! :|


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 15, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> Hey hey hey.. I'm first, I ordered hatchies as soon as he got them I didn't even look at pics.
> 
> I ordered platinums before he even had his! :|


 
i ordered hatchies before he got them (hehehe insider info is awesome LMAO) :lol: me first me first..... *starts cat fight with mrspike* lol


----------



## sengir (Jun 15, 2007)

True I had some on order to. But haven't heard anything oh well. Just have to wait and see


----------



## MrSpike (Jun 15, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> i ordered hatchies before he got them (hehehe insider info is awesome LMAO) :lol: me first me first..... *starts cat fight with mrspike* lol



Actually he decided to get the Jungles when he got there, he was only coming home with the platinums at first

I'm still first!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 15, 2007)

hehehehe no he didnt... he was only planning to get one girl and he ended up with heaps more obviously LOL....

I'll fight ya mrspike!!!!!! bring it on LOL....

although we could be civil and share..... nope this is more fun lol


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 15, 2007)

god you sound like a bunch of children. lol
I'll get some too one day lol 
very cute steve well done.

cheers Jody


----------



## ALLANA (Jun 15, 2007)

Very nice indeed. I'll be speaking to Tremain soon in regards to the B&W and the platinums. Just got to figure out the missing digits in the number he left on my message bank. 

Allana


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 15, 2007)

omg, i go away for the morning and look what i come back to, 

singir, just so we are on the same page, i've known indicus/tremain for a few years and i have watched the black and white jungles grow, i've made a few visits to his place, i've had these ordered for over 2 years, so please don't think that i have jumped the line, i did the oppisite, i took a lesser looking pair to leave the hot looking ones for the other orders, 

i talked to tremain and if you have them ordered he will be in contact, just give him time, he has a lot on his plate at the moment, 

now for you other pair, behave yourselves, and i'm sorry mrspike, but swing did know i was getting them first,


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 15, 2007)

lol great lookers even if they are dull I am sure they'll make some very pretty babies in a few years time maybe I might be able to get a pair lol should be living near you by them. Congrats.


----------



## reece89 (Jun 15, 2007)

their awsome


----------



## MrSpike (Jun 15, 2007)

ponybug said:


> mrspike, but swing did know i was getting them first,




I know, I have no clue  I was just trying to jump line  I'm not fussed though, I'll get them oneday 

Keep up the good work. I better save up so I can come up for that "work experience" trip hey 

Kane


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 15, 2007)

thats ok kane, your up the top of the list with swing, hmmm, just don't fight with her, lol, and i'll say no more, haha..........

let me know when your coming up, i'll have heaps of work saved for you, hehe


----------



## sengir (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah man thats cool like I said oh well. I can wait and see. Its cool, no rush when he is ready. Lol
Anyways congrats on the wonderful snakes.

Cheers


----------



## MrSpike (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm sure me and swing can share the best looking hatchies  

I'd love to see pics of mum and dad if you have any?

Kane


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 15, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> I'm sure me and swing can share the best looking hatchies
> 
> I'd love to see pics of mum and dad if you have any?
> 
> Kane


 
share??? me??? never!!! LMAO just joking kane i'll play nice if we can share the best hatchies lol


----------



## tan (Jun 15, 2007)

Now listen here you two, its in his best interest to give me his hatchies, building up his rat orders!!!lol Nice work, can't wait to see em in the flesh one day.....


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 15, 2007)

tan said:


> Now listen here you two, its in his best interest to give me his hatchies, building up his rat orders!!!lol Nice work, can't wait to see em in the flesh one day.....


 
i was gonna tell you to bring it on if u wanna fight tan but i have this funny feeling steve might like watching us 2 girls fight for a hatchie??? LMAO :lol:


----------



## Forensick (Jun 15, 2007)

free hatchie for a girl on girl mud fight.... why not....
i'd support it


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 15, 2007)

Tremain is a fantastic person to deal with.

Simone.


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 15, 2007)

come on you 2, and tan, stop egging them on, hahahaha, 

thinking about that girl on girl mud fight, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
i could charge gate fees, and still make enough for the hatchy, and get to see the mud fight, yep, sounds good to me, haha,

you can say that again simone, putting all the jokes aside, he is a great guy and a great herper, and also a great friend,


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 15, 2007)

ponybug said:


> come on you 2, and tan, stop egging them on, hahahaha,
> 
> thinking about that girl on girl mud fight, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> i could charge gate fees, and still make enough for the hatchy, and get to see the mud fight, yep, sounds good to me, haha,
> ...


 
hmmm sounds like a very nice business opportunity for you now steve LMAO.... 

but yeah jokes aside you have some stunning babies that u should be very proud of... and they couldnt have gone to a nicer guy.... (note i said guy.... now if it were girl it would have to be me lol)


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL i can't say enough about him ponybug. 
I even got my Dad (who is slightly anti social) to meet up with Tremain when he went to Cairns. Dad can't wait to get back up there. I don't think you can meet a better person in the hobby than him.

Simone.


----------



## Tristis (Jun 15, 2007)

they look great. i cant wait to see a few more pics of the ones he bred this year, hopfully get mine soon. i wish i didnt miss his phone call.


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 15, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> LOL i can't say enough about him ponybug.
> I even got my Dad (who is slightly anti social) to meet up with Tremain when he went to Cairns. Dad can't wait to get back up there. I don't think you can meet a better person in the hobby than him.
> 
> Simone.




lmao simone, my mum loves him also, and his lovely wife, his is the only one of my friends that she will stay at, he won her heart by calling her darl, lol, 
makes it easier for me to spend half her money on buying his snakes, lol, i can give him as much of her money as i want, heh, means more great snakes, lol,


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 15, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> hmmm sounds like a very nice business opportunity for you now steve LMAO....
> 
> but yeah jokes aside you have some stunning babies that u should be very proud of... and they couldnt have gone to a nicer guy.... (note i said guy.... now if it were girl it would have to be me lol)



thanks hun, i have worked hard to improve my collection, and it's slowly getting there with a lot of work and planing, 
as for the nice guy part, come on, your going to ruin my bad rep, ask a couple other members that like sending pms, they will tell you about it,


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 15, 2007)

ponybug said:


> thanks hun, i have worked hard to improve my collection, and it's slowly getting there with a lot of work and planing,
> as for the nice guy part, come on, your going to ruin my bad rep, ask a couple other members that like sending pms, they will tell you about it,


 
sweetie thats one of my missions in life to ruin ur bad rep........ those nasty pm'ers need to see the light and thats where i come in..... although apparently my rep will be as bad as yours soon anyway LMAO :lol:


----------



## Forensick (Jun 15, 2007)

why do i feel like i am one of the "PMers"


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 15, 2007)

Forensick said:


> why do i feel like i am one of the "PMers"



lmao have you been sending nasty pms about me and my rep also, lol,


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 15, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> sweetie thats one of my missions in life to ruin ur bad rep........ those nasty pm'ers need to see the light and thats where i come in..... although apparently my rep will be as bad as yours soon anyway LMAO :lol:



ohh, not sure about my rep, but you might start something else, *sweety* LMAO............


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey best buddy you got some lookers there matey and I better be on the list of the blk n whites in a feeew yrs time  Love them they are gorgeous


----------



## Tristis (Jun 20, 2007)

ponybug , has the female shed yet ? i would love to see some more pics when she does


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 20, 2007)

hes on a driving holiday at the moment.... but i'm sure he'll post pics when he gets back.... well he better anyway!!!!


----------



## indicus (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm glad you like them Steve; be interesting to see how they colour up.....say hi to mum mate.
Thanks for the kind words guy's; i only hope you like your snakes now.....lol
To those that are waiting to hear back from me; i appologise; " i will be in touch soon."
Here's a pic of one that a mate is looking after for me; a future breeder for sure.
The other is one of four being sent to a buyer this week.....yes slowly it's happening!!!


----------



## Retic (Jun 22, 2007)

They look beautiful mate, I especially like the reduced head pattern of the snake on the left.


----------



## gold&black... (Jun 22, 2007)

[FONT=&quot]


johnbowemonie said:


> Tremain is a fantastic person to deal with.
> 
> Simone.



no question abt that........ Like I mentioned in some of the posts the wait is worth every second cos the snakes will b killers............. True to the Tree's line....... 




indicus said:


> \
> 
> Here's a pic of one that a mate is looking after for me; a future breeder for sure.
> The other is one of four being sent to a buyer this week.....yes slowly it's happening!!!




hahah, better late than never they say......... Those two snakes r absolutely stunning......... The second the bike is gone I will b speaking to u......... G/B.......... 




[/FONT]


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't know about ugly ducklings ponybug,give that pair a few sheds and i think you may well be surprised.One has great solid black and the white has plenty of time to come along and the other should look much nicer after a shed.

They must have been close to shedding when you took those pics,have you got any updates you can stick up after they both shed?Great pair of animals there,good luck and keep some progress pics happening of those ugly things LOL

You know what i think of the head pattern on that one Tree,it's a freakin crazy bulls skull on a hot little bw...love that head pattern!


----------



## indicus (Jun 24, 2007)

Simone...sorry luv; missed your post....mmmm; been rather hard to deal with this season...what can i say; it's been rather busier this year then usuial for me. I am however slowly getting through to those that are waiting on animals from me.....look forward to catching up to that ol man of yours; please send my regards 
Hey Cheaten; glad your happy with your new herps mate....what do you want?....lol 
Hey Browns!!!!.....good to see you back online mate....yes; well you know i always save the best for last. When your up and running; let us know.....will send some crackers your way.
Hears a picture i know you will appreciate.....was cleaning a few cages the other night; while these breeders were....well hanging around having a feed...hehe


----------



## Lozza (Jun 24, 2007)

Thats a great pic lol


----------



## FAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Wish I had a mate like Indicus.....lol


----------



## Jaglady (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry to sound naive, but why do you have such expensive animals hanging on a dirty old clothes line?:?


----------



## Tristis (Jun 24, 2007)

they all look great


----------



## Retic (Jun 24, 2007)

Believe me the snakes don't care where they hang.


----------



## gold&black... (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't know who said this but some one on this forum did mention that we mother r snakes more than we need to and I guess ' hanging an expensive snake on a dirty line only goes to show that snakes r snakes and have the same immunity...... Expensive or not.......... 

Oh by the way, it was on a thread I started, and the title said ' do u smoke where u'r snakes r kept '...........


----------



## indicus (Jun 25, 2007)

orrr Fay; you do have a mate like indicus 

"Sorry to sound naive, but why do you have such expensive animals hanging on a dirty old 
clothes line?"
Just a little naive luv....
That dirty ol cloths line you refer to; is where i hang my clean cloths....haha 
You have to ask yourself....what about hanging on a old branch in a cage....


----------



## zulu (Jun 26, 2007)

*re black*

That pic of the pythons hanging upside down on the line is a little bottler! That pic of the two animals indicus posted,well i reckon if i had that one on the left with the deadly head pattern i wouldnt part with it at gun point.These animals have great contrast with the really black background,insane!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jun 26, 2007)

zulu said:


> That pic of the pythons hanging upside down on the line is a little bottler! That pic of the two animals indicus posted,well i reckon if i had that one on the left with the deadly head pattern i wouldnt part with it at gun point.These animals have great contrast with the really black background,insane!


 

Yes, I totally agree, very nice.


----------



## Retic (Jun 26, 2007)

LOL. I take most of my animals outside at one point or another, they crawl all over my dirty grass and climb on disgusting branches and sit in my filthy hands then I take them back into my reptile room through the sterile double doors into the the room with it's triple filtered imported air


----------



## FAY (Jun 26, 2007)

That is not bird poop on that clothesline.........looks like an old clothesline where the metal has oxidised (is that the right word) anyway you all know what I mean....hehehe


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 26, 2007)

Have I missed a new innovation in snake feeding? I ask because if bird poop on a line is bad then how do you get the poop out of your rats/mice/chickens/quails etc before feeding them to your snake? Should we give them all enemas or colonic washouts the night before we use them as feed? If so, where do you buy your rodent enemas from?


----------



## indicus (Jun 26, 2007)

haha.....rodent enemas!; i need some advice on this topic. :lol:


----------



## Colin (Jun 26, 2007)

that is an awesome looking B&W indicus


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 26, 2007)

On a more serious note, awesome looking snakes indicus.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 26, 2007)

Steve , 
Congrats on purchasing these new addictions mate ,
Very special jungle bloodlines you have now , 
thanks to Tremains hard work ,etc
thats a unreal B&W Tremain , just incredible ,
still got the magic touch with a camera too, 
on ya mate



Roger


----------



## rockman (Jun 26, 2007)

They might have a valid point here with the dirty clothes line thingy . The snakes that are breed in todays world , i think are alot softer then the olden day snakes . Soon we may have to go around and wipe their bottoms for them . 
Maybe thats why some baby jungles don't eat , because they where sat on dirty clothes line's when they where younger . LOL
Cheers Jim


----------



## cockney red (Jun 26, 2007)

Hills hanger is where mine get fed. they "luvit"


----------



## Hickson (Jun 29, 2007)

I've re-opened this thread at Ponybug's request.

The thread is about B/W Jungles. If anyone starts being unpleasant toward other members again then they won't get just an infraction - they will get a temporary holiday from APS.



Hix


----------



## gold&black... (Jun 29, 2007)

Good to have the thread back...... Thanks Hix........

Steve, now that u mentioned that the snakes have shed cant wait to see what they look like now......... Do click some good snaps soon and post them...... 

G/B.........


----------



## method (Jun 29, 2007)

You continue to make me jealous Steve


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks hix, from what i read on my return a few members needed to come with me for 2 weeks, lol, 

i will get some updated pics over the next few days, i've been away for a couple weeks and have heaps to catch up on, lol, i haven't even checked them out yet, 

thanks tremain, they are just what i wanted, i'm sure they will turn into some very hot true b&w jungles, but i have a feeling i got something a bit better then ugly ducklings, lol, 
mum said hi, 

and browns, what can i say mate, glad to see your back, we have all missed you, 

hi roger, you got that right mate, tree has done the hard work and i plan to continue going in the same direction as he is, thats why i have a few of his snakes in my collection, when you find a great herper and mate like him you stick with them, i'm hoping to add to my b&w's from tree's line over the next couple years so i can return the favour if i get lucky and breed some stunners, 

now back to the real subject, i will get some pics asap, but in the mean time just enjoy the pics that have been posted and i'm sure when tree sees this thread unlocked he will find a couple more pics of his to post here,


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 29, 2007)

welcome back ponybug missed you lol


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 29, 2007)

hi jody, thanks, i missed you also, lol, i'm home but still not back 100% back,


----------



## Junglecp (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow very nice 'white' jungle i love it

Gr stijn


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 30, 2007)

ok, as promised i took a couple pics today, my friend took about 50 but i've got to wait until they get them sorted and sent to me, so there will be better ones coming as soon as my friend can get them sorted and sent to me, 

this is the one that has just shed, 






















there will be more coming later, but for now, enjoy these............


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 30, 2007)

this is the last one, i only got one good pic one of the second one, but more will come,


----------



## sengir (Jun 30, 2007)

The third and fourth pics are rippers ponybug, Lucky u.

Cheers


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 30, 2007)

congrats again sweetie she is dead sexy after a shed


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks sengir, my pics are getting better, thats the one that i was waiting to shed, it is stunning,


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 30, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> congrats again sweetie she is dead sexy after a shed



good morning babe, she is looking as good as you do after a shed, lol, not bad pics either, lol, 
can't wait to get the pics that my friend took,


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 30, 2007)

lol after a shed or after a shower??? shes sooo prettyi cant wait to see her in the flesh..... and as usual you will have to do a strip search when i leave LMAO


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 30, 2007)

hmmm, thats the best part, the strip search................. 

and you have to shed before you shower, so both will apply.............

she is waiting to meet you also, the next couple weeks can't go quick enough,


----------



## Retic (Jun 30, 2007)

Can someone get me a bucket of cold water please ?


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 30, 2007)

boa said:


> Can someone get me a bucket of cold water please ?



lmao, i know how you feel, after seeing her after a shed i needed a cold shower also, 
we are talking about the b&w jungle, lol,


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 30, 2007)

OH steve.. those B&W's are absolutely gorgeous..
Now.. u are making it a habit of dissappointing me.. U know the first reason.. and now i'm just so jealous of ur jungles.. they are goin to be corkers.. i dont think u got ugly ducklings at all.. but maybe thats cos tremain doesnt breed any???
my congrats to u indicus.. on some really top quality B&W jungles.. well done.. and well picked steve..
I'm goin to try eyedrops for my green eyes now.. and see if i cant fix em..LOL


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 30, 2007)

hi hoppa, sorry about your eyes, i will do my best to fix your first problem this season, i've just started pairing them up, so fingers crossed, 

as for the jungles, i can't help you out for the next 3 years so until then i'd recomend giving indicus a pm and get on his list, lol, tell him steve sent you, haha...........

as for the ugly duckling comment i was just being cheeky, as you said, he doesn't breed any ugly ones, it was just a privite joke between me and tree,


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 30, 2007)

yea.. i was onto u being cheeky..
they are certainly 2 die for arent they??


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 30, 2007)

lol, they sure are nice, i've sent you a pm, 

i'll get you the updated pics of my grey coastals for you asap, i'm sure going to try to get you one to pair up with your's this season,


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 30, 2007)

thanx.. ur a champ...


----------



## scorps (Jul 17, 2007)

nice


----------



## indicus (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Ponybug,
Sorry; didn't see your new photo's, looking good mate.
It appears just from your pic's; at least one will colour up well......good for you 
I look forward to seeing how they go.....
Hope you dont mind; but heres a few pic's for your thread of a few hold backs from this season.
Worst is; with juv jungles; you never really can pick what the out come will be...either way.
Hope all's well with you and herps...i'll catch up for a chat soon.
Regards Tree


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tree those are absolutely stunning jungles!!! You & Steve have such an amazing collection and only time will tell how gorgeous these little beauties will become..... being the proud mum of 2 atherton jungles it's amazing how much they change from hatchies to juvies to adults and it's just like opening a present after every shed! Our female is just getting more gold and black on her every time!! 

Keep up the good work guys and Steve I am sooooo excited about coming to visit you at xmas!!! Hopefully there'll be some little babies to go ga ga over but if not I know I'll have plenty to get clucky over!!! Ive been warned that I wont be leaving with only the 3 snakes I've ordered from you .... 

Cheers,
Mell


----------



## indicus (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Mell; glad you like them 
Yes...you never really know how they will turn out thats for sure.
I got the feeling; i may very well break down in the future; when i see what i sold this season.
Lets see if you get out of Steves with just three snakes....haha


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tree I'd be crying to what you have to sell.... they are gorgeous Id never be able to let them go!
Yes I have been warned and I get this horrible feeling that they could be right!!! Geez more than 3 snakes... heheh... my collection in 12months would have more than tripled... it's soooo addictive! 
Especially when there are breeders around like you & Steve!!! Thanks for making me jealous & very broke!!! hehe!! But at least I'll be happy!!!


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 18, 2007)

hi tree, thats ok mate, i've been meaning to contact you, the one that shed is really looking nice, i'd also say that it will be a stunner, heh, not bad for an ugly duckling, it's ok mate, i know you picked out one very nice one for me, look forward to your call, busy tonight, but anytime after that, 
and feel free to post as many of your pics as you want mate, always love to see how yours are turning out, those are looking great, i'm thinking the 1st and 4th pics are the same snake, you know were to send it if you ever get tired of looking at it, 

awwww mell, thanks hunny, you know how much i'm looking forward to seeing you at xmas, i'm counting the days down, heh, 3 snakes, yeh, we will see, :lol: i just hope my girls get into gear and give me some eggs, :lol: 

tree, lol, thats like when i visit you, come up to drop of some rats and come home with 3 snakes and another 5 on order, heh,


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmmmm Steve, I've just worked out what I can have for my birthday.... hehehe... 
I know I will have to wait....... but thats the best part about anything....... waiting... it makes it that much more enjoyable!!!! 

Xmas..... hmmm..... I'm doing my own little dance right now (like the one u did earlier.. )... I'm prepared to be ooooohhhhhing and aaaaahhhhhhing!!!!! I'll have to ask Cass whats the best way to distract you whilst concealing a pair of jungles, maccies, bhp's..... or anything!!! hehe!!

But in all seriousness those jungles are just stunning and I can wait to see what they look like in the future!!! You 2 should be very proud of what you've got there!!!

Keep the pics coming so I can get even more jealous and broker... 

Love ya Steve,
Mell xox


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 18, 2007)

mell, you know you can have something special for your b/d, :lol: but we just have to wait until i see whats pops up in the clutches, 

:shock: mell, that dance was our secret, :lol: hmmmm, i still don't know how she got out with 2 extra snakes, but i'm sure you won't need any help to find a way to get your own free snake, hehe.........

:wink: love u back mell....xxooxoxo.......

i have to add that the thanks should all go to tree, he has been working hard on this line and i'm just so pleased to be able to get a few from him to keep the line going,


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awwww Im sorry Steve about the dance secret... please forgive me!!!!

but WOOHOO!!! I can have whatever I want... hehe.... 

Sooooooooooooooooooo I want.... one of those and one of those and a pair of these... and dont forget one of them too!!!! 
Oh and please please please bag them up with lots of love... hehe!!!

You know what I mean Steve


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 18, 2007)

mrsshep77 said:


> Awwww Im sorry Steve about the dance secret... please forgive me!!!!
> 
> but WOOHOO!!! I can have whatever I want... hehe....
> 
> ...



your forgiven mell,

hehe, i will bag them with love, but as i'm going to hand deliver them, i can just bring the love with me, 

yes, i know exactly what you mean mell......... :shock:


----------



## Tristis (Jul 19, 2007)

they all look unreal!!! 
ive been drooling over the last few pages for 20 mins.


----------



## spydon (Jul 19, 2007)

Whos selling these beauties next season?
I am really interested


----------

